# Is it strange



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Wanting to be in a relationship with a girl with DP and DR like me?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Not at all. I probably wouldn't date a girl with DPDR myself though. We'd both be two big useless crybabies, and there's likely only room for one of those in a relationship lol.


----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)

Makes sense to me and is something I've thought about. You'd be able to connect with them on levels a regular person wouldn't understand. Ironically, the connection would based on both of your disconnection. Personally, I'd rather date someone who's had DP/DR in the past but not anymore.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Axiom said:


> Makes sense to me and is something I've thought about. You'd be able to connect with them on levels a regular person wouldn't understand. Ironically, the connection would based on both of your disconnection. Personally, I'd rather date someone who's had DP/DR in the past but not anymore.


It just reinforces the fact that couples need things in common to have lasting meaningful relationships...

i am now single and wouldnt change it for the world...I have complete freedom to do as I want and go where I want...

I spent all my younger life in and out of long term relationships (One after the other) What I have learned in hindsight is that I was seriously co dependent as a result of my anxious personality...I was constantly seeking comfort in the love from others....The problem was I didnt love myself....As a result I ended up people pleasing (especially when it came to my partners)

I am now a bit older and a little wiser and kinda regret not spending more time doing my own stuff and enjoying single life....How often have you felt trapped in relationships that were going downhill with seemingly no way out....We just persist because we dont want to hurt people (Again classic people pleasing)

There has to be a balance in life...Between your own needs and those of others...My advice to younger people nowadays is to enjoy your freedom...Dont seek happiness in others....It actually comes from within yourself....Cliche and boring but oh so true!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

^ Yeah I really agree with you, eddy. I've spent almost all my young life being domestic, one girlfriend after another with no me-time, even when I was supposed to be having fun at university. It really does make you co-dependent, you then feel really lost and jittery if you're ever single. I still haven't fully broken that cycle. But maybe when I'm as old as you :mrgreen:


----------



## Axiom (Jul 25, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> There has to be a balance in life...Between your own needs and those of others...My advice to younger people nowadays is to enjoy your freedom...Dont seek happiness in others....It actually comes from within yourself....Cliche and boring but oh so true!


Sage advice. I'm currently in a blah relationship that seems to be going nowhere. We don't have too much in common so I feel like I'm dating her because I needed someone to validate me, not because I liked her specifically. It's a mess because she's my coworker and she's quite attached to me. Like you said, we persist because I don't want to hurt her but dammit if it isn't hard...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't think it's strange, it's wanting someone who understands, I guess. Maybe that's all I ever wanted, but it's a bit of a mindfield.

(wow, just typed "mindfield" by mistake, but maybe that's more accurate!)


----------

